
Physicists accelerate the hunt for revolutionary artificial atomic materials - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-physicists-revolutionary-artificial-atomic-materials.html
======
bookofjoe
>Determination of interatomic coupling between two-dimensional crystals using
angle-resolved photoemission spectroscopy

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17412-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17412-0)

